# Help, my older dog will not settle at night



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, can anyone give me suggestions to help settle my older dog at bedtime? Over the last three nights he will not settle when I go to bed he just constantly whines, lies down, gets ups, whines and on and on like that and will not stop. He goes out to the toilet just before I go to bed and then he comes into the bedroom with me and the younger dog always sleeps in the kitchen.

He does have doggy alzheimers and does tend to stand and stare into space at times so I know he is beginning to get a bit confused. I have let him out when he starts this whining just in case he needs the loo again but he doesn't, he just goes out into the garden and walks about stopping and staring. He really has to be coaxed to come back in again - this is at 3.00 am I have never had to let my dogs out during the night as I think it can become a habit if they think it is becoming routine which I really want to avoid.

Last night I decided to let my other dog, Chloe, in my bedroom without letting him out and he settled down and went to sleep I don't understand this as he is not used to having her in the same room as him at night time. I really do not want her in my bedroom as it is a nightmare with two border collie crosses wandering around the bed and over me in the process. I just don't know how to sort out this problem so any help would be welcome.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

My mums dog used to do this in old age, my mum lived in a bungalow so it wasnt much trouble to let her out at night or even to just let her have the run of the bungalow until she settled down. I realise this wont work for you though. I remember my mum saying when she let her out she didnt do anything except stare into space or just sniff and wander, and she had to be coaxed back in. My dad did try another walk late at night but this helped only sometimes! Sorry I cant help much more, hopefully someone else can.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

My 14 yr old Lab has the same issues, stares, goes outside for no reason etc. fortunatley shes only ever slept either in kennel or in the last few yrs in the house downstairs so dont get disturbed by her, I always put plenty of paper by the door just incase she needs the loo in the night, she has had a couple of accidents but hey she is old so I dont mind, couldnt you try putting your dog somewhere where he/she could go to the loo in the night?


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

My old dog did this he was about 16 and senile, in out in out in out constantly and only ever went to pee on the odd time out, he would come and lay down, then get up and walk to the door, after a while he seemed to tire himself out and sleep, we got used to it, seemed it was only during certain hours that he did this, 9pm onwards stopped about 2-3am, eventually we had to put paper down in case of accidents, but more often than not he didnt really want to pee and the paper never got used. 

Mo


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a 15 1/2 year old Border Collie cross that was a bit like that. Partially it is just them becoming senile, you can get prescription medicine for them but it doesn't always work.

With ours, she also seemed to be in a little discomfort with he back legs (arthritis) and this made settling down for her hard and I think she used to get up because she was uncomfortable/in pain slightly.

We now have her on medication for her back legs and she seems much more settled at night.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies they are a great help as it lets me see that this is probably the norm for a dog of his age. He has just spent the last hour whining hence the reason I am on here but thankfully he has just gone off to bed himself so here's hoping he will settle down for the night now. It's hard not being able to help him settle down, it used to work if I gave him a wee cuddle he would go to sleep but not over the last few nights. I've never had a dog live as long as this one and this is all totally new to me so I suppose it is a case of I will learn as I go along Never mind I will give him all the care and attention he needs in his old age, poor wee man.

The vet has said she believes his spine is causing him a bit of discomfort and he also has a bit of arthritis in his back legs but he has medication for these. I might have a chat with the vet as she was thinking of changing his medication shortly anyway.

He has been on Selgian for around 4 weeks but so far I don't see much difference in him. If I remember correctly the vet said it may kick in quite quickly but there are some dogs that it doesn't make any difference too

Oh oh spoke too soon he has just came in to the lounge to give me a kiss and is whining again. I should have kept my mouth shut


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Update on last night. Out of curiosity I gave him an extra 1/2 tablet (rimadyl)which the vet had told me I could do a while back if I thought he was in discomfort. He usually gets 1 rimadyl per day. He lay down, curled up and and went to sleep without plodding around all night:thumbup1: I wouldn't have thought the tablet would kick in that quick, perhaps he had just worn himself out whining. Also, didn't have to bring Chloe into bed with us great! Actually he is still sleeping and curled up in a wee ball looking so comfy. Nice to see him curled up as usually he would be lying on his tummy flat out which he didn't used to do until recently. I feel awful now as I hope he hasn't been in the pain the last couple of nights.


----------

